# Blue Angels Ban Fails..... Again



## ccheese (Oct 4, 2007)

Blue Angels Ban Grounded Again

By Kelly Johnson | September 27, 2007

San Francisco's Supervisor Chris Daly is zero-for-three in his battle to
spoil San Francisco's Fleet Week. Daly's latest resolution to ban the U.S.
Navy's Blue Angels from performing at Fleet Week was rejected by the
city's officials for the third time on Sept. 25, reports the San Jose Mercury
News. 

Daly's first attempt at stopping the Blues was rejected in August when the
city's Government Audit and Oversight Committee tabled his measure in a
2-1 vote.

In his second effort, Daly amended his resolution to ban the Navy jets from
flying over heavily populated areas of San Francisco. Daly told the
committee that a plane crash would result in a significant loss of life and
damage to property. The committee disagreed and subsequently rejected
the measure in early September.

Daly's most recent plea restated his safety concerns about the
demonstration team and included pictures of the Blue Angels crash in
Beaufort, S.C. last summer where one of the team's pilots was killed and
eight people on the ground were injured.

Daly asked the committee, "What would happen if this happened over a
heavily populated area like San Francisco?"

Nathan Ballard, spokesman for Mayor Gavin Newsom, is among several
of the city's officials that support the Blue Angels participation in Fleet
Week and told the San Francisco Chronicle, "We think the FAA is
better qualified to decide the Blue Angels' flight path than Chris Daly is …
Chris Daly is many things, but he's no air traffic controller."

The Beaufort, S.C. incident was the first crash for the Blue Angels in eight
years. The team has had 26 fatalities over the last 60 years.

Blue Angels supporters say passage of this measure would be an insult to
servicemembers and veterans and another black mark against the Bay
Area – a region increasingly viewed by many Americans as woefully naïve
in its bias toward liberal causes. For his part, Mayor Newsom and other
city council members want to keep Fleet Week (and the Blue Angels) in
San Francisco because of the positive economic impact it has on the city
and to show support for our nation's servicemembers. 

Fleet Week is scheduled for Oct. 4-9.

This from Military News.....

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Instead of a Blue Angels' demo, I think we should give the good city of SF a nerve gas dispersal demo by a flight of C-130s!!! Perhaps a chemical agent that would induce severe bowel movement could be utilized; it would be interesting to see the SF septic system turn pink after this demonstration!


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wish the navy would put on its displays for those communities that welcome them.

SF and Oakland are not among them.

They should have a display down here in Los Angeles. Regardless of the Hollywood loonies, the vast number of people here support our military.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 4, 2007)

Surprising that SF has demonstrated common sense in this one...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 4, 2007)

I saw the Blue Angeles in SF last year. I watched them from the Presidio followed by the Red Bull Air Races.

It seemed that there were million people all were having fun and enjoying the sun. SF is a freaking beautiful place. I've done a ton of traveling and SF is one of the coolest cities I've been too.

I didn't see any protesters, just tons of people enjoying the show and Fleet Week festivities. I cannot overstate the attendance... there were a lot of people stretching for MILES along the water front all of them shouting in support! Because of the layout of the Bay, it was a great place to watch... F-18's creating rooster tails on the water with the Golden Gate and Alcatraz in the back ground.

Don't be so quick to malign SF until you attend a show there - the attendance is VERY supportive. I've seen the Blue Angels in So Cal and the Thunderbirds in N.C. SF is By far the best show, with the largest crowd in the best setting. This isn't a few people at an air field... this is the entire city lined up at the shore for a spectacular demonstration.
*
Don't confuse the politics of a few hippies with the general population. *

Dont assume SF is over-run by rump riding tree huggers ( they stay away from the show)

Perhaps Fleet week is the only time for normal people to take SF back for themselves. The vast majority of SF residents appreciate the Angels


Get off your a$$ and go see it for yourself! -- I just may meet you there!


_BTW the Presdio is cool too Gun Ramparts from the 1800's are still there._

San Francisco Bay Photos - Blue Angels Over San Francisco

http://chamorrobible.org/images/photos/gpw-20061112i-UnitedStatesNavy-051009-N-7559C-001.jpg

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> I saw the Blue Angeles in SF last year. I watched them from the Presidio followed by the Red Bull Air Races.
> 
> It seemed that there were million people all were having fun and enjoying the sun. SF is a freaking beautiful place. I've done a ton of traveling and SF is one of the coolest cities I've been too.
> 
> ...



Actually I have seen shows there and at Moffett (when it was opened) and yes those who attend the shows are supportive and are not "Political Hippies" as described, but in actuality those folks attending events such as this make up a minority in the area. SF is a beautiful city, it would be better if you extract about 55% of its population so those "normal people" you speak of would reverse the negative left wing image the city currently holds.....


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 4, 2007)

The fact that the ban has been over turned 3 times and the huge attendance speaks for itself..

I believe the population is behind the Blue Angels


.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> The fact that the ban has been over turned 3 times and the huge attendance speaks for itself..
> 
> I believe the population is behind the Blue Angels.



And so are local business who would loose large amounts of cash should they go for a ban....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 4, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Instead of a Blue Angels' demo, I think we should give the good city of SF a nerve gas dispersal demo by a flight of C-130s!!! Perhaps a chemical agent that would induce severe bowel movement could be utilized; it would be interesting to see the SF septic system turn pink after this demonstration!



Hell no! The city might suck, but I love the damn 49ers! Let them move to Santa Clara first! 

However why the **** would you want to ban the Blue Angels???!!! That is a disgrace in itself.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 4, 2007)

San Francisco is lovely City for the views.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 4, 2007)

Biggest indictment of the people who live in SF is that they keep sending Nancy Pelosi to the House of Representatives. And their local government officials are no better. What are those people thinking? 

Nothing else to say.

TO


----------

